# Steel Arch Buildings



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Anybody have experience with or done research on steel arch buildings?

I have done some looking on the internet and there are so many companies and prices are all over the place. I am having trouble learning anything or getting perspective on cost.

If you have any general knowledge or opinions on them your input would be appreciated. Also any info specifically on foundations would be great.

I am thinking of one for hay storage and might have the opportunity to buy a new (never put up) second hand one at what I think is a pretty good discount. It is a Brute steel arch made by Sunward Corp. so any info on this company and product would be appreciated.

Roughly I am thinking of something 50-60' wide, 80-100' long and about 20' tall. Both ends open. Also thinking of about a 5' pony wall for foundation. Thanks for any replies.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JMT said:


> I am thinking of one for hay storage and might have the opportunity to buy a new (never put up) second hand one at what I think is a pretty good discount.


Your situation could be very real, but here, the "used but new" sales pitch is very common here from these metal structure outfits.

Regards, Mike


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

In planning, consider the height that you want or need along the wall. Depending on the design, you might have to stay 5' or more away from the wall to get the desired height.

E.g., Let's say you plan on dumping from a NH 1037 bale wagon. It requires a little under 15' for clearance. So, if your arch is a little flatter (not a full semi-circle), you might have to stay 4-8' feet away from the wall. This means that your effective width on a 60' wide building would only be 44-52'.

Also a 20' tall building on a 5' pony wall is going to have a pretty stiff wind load. The common wisdom is to place the building so that the prevailing winds hit the long side where ever possible.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Storage is for round bales, 5x6s stacked 4 high, maybe some small squares stacked with hay grab/accumulator. With both ends open would the windload be lessened? With the pony wall there would be good clearance above hay to allow for air movement.

Building I have chance at is from a local farmer who changed his mind about the building.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Several thoughts:

If you have both ends open, you will have rain/weather losses on the end bales. I put my tarp building with the closed end facing the prevailing weather pattern. This allows me to stack bales right up against the back wall. I still have a little damage on the open end sometimes.

Open ends facing in the prevailing wind pattern could cause aerodynamic lifting the building as the wind tunnels through the building. In other words, the roof of the building might start acting like an airplane wing.

5x6 bales stacked 4 high is going to be a touch of a reach for most loaders. A telehandler will get you there, but many tractor loaders only reach about 15'. Figure stacked on end, your 4th bale will be 15' off the ground. Stacked on their side in a pyramid shape for 6' bales, the bottom of the 4th bale will be 16 to 17' off the ground.

But...if the price is right , GO FOR IT!

Ralph


----------

